# Rustoleum Rusty Metal Primer



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

Curious to see what my fellow pro's use it for. I've it for it's intended priming over light/heavy rust, usually 2-3 coats over heavy.

Have used it on wood, concrete. 

It's on my laundry room floor, which was bare, smooth concrete. Now for the best part...it's on my garage floor: 3 bays of bare, smooth and semi-smooth concrete. Two coats applied 4 years ago. No hot tire pick-up, no lifting due to snow melting off of cars in winter. 

I like it as a floor finish, at least in my house, because it doesn't have a smooth finish as a paint topcoat would. Allows for some traction in socks or bare feet.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I used it on my wrought iron railing when i first moved in about 2 years ago. Top coated with SW ASE oil. Looks good.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

I use it when refininishing old vent covers or baseboard heat covers that have already started to rust (especially the ones next to the toilet  )

I usually sand out all the rust, and apply as a preventative measure before topcoats go on.


----------



## Bob547 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in the process of painting my race car trailer, I am hitting the rusty spots with a wire brush 4" grinder, then priming it with Rustoleum rusty metal primer, then SW Industrial Alkyd.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I like to put that red oxide primer on old rusty steel linils above windows. I painted a big I beam at my brother's place with it. No topcoat. Looks good just as it is. I know it is reccomended for metal railing under finish coat but if the rail isn't rusting too bad I just scrape, sand and apply two coats of all surface oil enamel. The primer is an extra step that really isn't going to stop the rust any waty unless it is grinded down to bare metal.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I just primed this gang box and toddlers chair with it. 



















Dang good stuff!


----------

